# Anyone recognize this pony??? Registration possibility and opinions..



## PintoPippin (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am brand new to the world of small equines.. I have had big horses all my life, but recently purchased my first shetland; tipping my hat to my Scottish heritage. He is an absolute joy to own, and a great asset to my small lesson program. I am looking for information about his past, so am posting some info and photos, in hopes that someone might recognize him and be able to shed some light on his history.






My other question is; having no information about his past, I wanted to know if there is any way to get him registered, ASPC, or even just PtHA- since I have NO information about his lineage.. (my other pinto/arab is registered PtHA- but I know his mum & dad)

I know he is a 6-7 year old chestnut tobi/splash pinto Shetland pony gelding. I believe he was gelded recently before I got him (in May '13), so he was probably a stallion if/when you knew him. I call him Pippin, but he was known as Patches or Patch before I got him. His coggins (pulled by prev. owner) says Apachee, and has his breed is listed as miniature horse (all her other horses are minis)- but my vet says he is 100% shetland. He is broke to ride and drive, and 40" at the withers. He has two blue eyes, and a 1/2 bald face, split right down the middle. He has a pretty bad overbite, or 'parrot-mouth'. On his right side, I think it looks like the silhouette of a little boy and his mother, face to face (but thats my opinion, can you see it too?) I got him out out Mims, Florida.. but I am not sure where he came from before that or where he was bred. The previous owner did not have any information or even the names of the people she got him from- it was a dead end.

I have attached a few photos of my Pippin. Any help or info about him would be appreciated.

Also, what do you all think of him? (I think he's cute, but i'm his mama-lol)

I don't have any lofty dreams for the show ring- I just do local and schooling shows and teach lessons/pony rides/birthday parties.





Pippin - "Peregrin Took My Pony"


----------



## Barefootin (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck finding information on Pippin. I have a Welsh cross pony we're looking information on as well. I can tell that getting him registered with PtHA is simple and fairly cheap. All you need is 4 photos, the registration application, and the correct amount of money. Our Welsh cross mare cost less than $80.


----------



## romewhip (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know anything about who he could be but he's a pretty pony!


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 22, 2013)

I absolutely love the welsh crosses, I had a black welsh/morgan, a white welsh/connemara and a black welsh/qh (all mares of course lol)


----------

